# Snapping turtles



## jleach (Jun 16, 2009)

Is it legal to shoot a snapping turtle with a bow?

Thanks,
John


----------



## fi8shmasty (Jun 17, 2009)

I don't think so. Mr. Marly can answer that Question. I know alligator snapping turtles are protected.


----------



## florida boy (Jun 17, 2009)

sounds like to much work on arrow retrieval


----------



## Rays123 (Jun 17, 2009)

not sure but it sounds a little inhumane. do like us and catch them in baskets and trot lines. or if your really brave noodle them out


----------



## turky93 (Jun 17, 2009)

Common snappers are legal to take...not sure if I'd wanna do it with a bow though.


----------



## Hard Core (Jun 17, 2009)

Its legal for snapping turtles, just not Alligator snappers I believe. However, it is equal to shooting a buzzard. The turtles eat all the dead stuff in the water. Also, I HAVE HEARD IT SUCKS TO TRY AND GET ONE OFF..............


----------



## stu sailers (Jul 23, 2009)

hey hard What! Sounds like you have shot a few?


----------



## archerholic (Jul 30, 2009)

Yep, with common snappers its legal. But I tell my customers if they are not planning on eating the snapper then I would rather they not shoot it. Also, instead of shooting it I usually pull the boat up to the big snapper and grab it out of the water by the tail. Nothing to it!


----------

